# Bailey



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you had to find the forum under these sad circumstances and I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Bailey. He looks very happy with his tennis ball.

Please feel free to tell us more about Bailey....we're here to listen!!!

RIP Bailey.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

What a sweet boy! My deepest sympathy to you and your family. I can only imagine how hard it is for your kids. Mine are 16 & 12, they would be beside themselves. So very sorry.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Thinking of you!*

*Those we love don't go away...*
*Their memories remain in our heart forever...*
*May the loving memories heal your pain and comfort you...*
*Rest In Peace - Bailey*​


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, you are at the right place. I am very sorry for your loss of Bailey. He was beautiful boy. We understand your pain and the hole left in your heart. So many of us posted our first post right here at this section. Yes, we are very blessed that we got to be a part of their loves. It has been 17 months I lost my Buddy and it is still hard for me to talk about him and there was no day that I did not think of him. Feel free to share with us Bailey's pictures and stories.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bailey was such a handsome guy.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
I, too, first posted here when I lost my pretty boy in Jan. 2011- his name was also Bailey. ♥
Glad you found us here, come back often and share both your grief and your happy memories.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Bailey

Rest In Peace Bailey


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish that your first post here could have been under happier circumstances, and am so sorry for your loss of Bailey.

"OUR DOGS NEVER REALLY DIE
THEY JUST SNUGGLE DEEP INSIDE THE SAFETY OF OUR HEARTS 

GENTLY SETTLING DOWN TO SLEEP AMONGST THE MEMORIES WE HAVE SHARED

AND FROM THAT SAFE PLACE THEY VENTURE FORTH WHENEVER WE CHOOSE TO REMEMBER THEM"

Run free and sleep softly Bailey


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Having gone through that in February I know how it hurts and will continue to hurt for a long time to come.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about your loss of Bailey. We lost our 9-year-old boy Fozzie in July, so I know the heartbreak you are feeling. There is great support on this website--it has definitely helped me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy.

He looks so happy and I just love, love, love his feet.:smooch: Letting them go eases their pain and I hope sends them to Rainbow Bridge to have a glorious time, but it sure opens a world of hurt for us.

Cyber hugs and prayers for an easing of your pain. If the love weren't so great neither would the pain be, so I try very hard to celebrate the love we shared. However, yesterday was 2 years since I lost copper and I didn't get another golden this time so I think that is why I still miss him so. I do have some little dogs that showed up spring 2011, but there is no love like golden love and especially old gold. that's the best of all.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I also found it here when we had lost our golden as do lots of others.

So sorry for your loss of Bailey, he sure was a very handsome boy. Run free sweet Bailey!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very, very, sorry for your loss of Bailey. Rest in peace, sweet boy.
We all share the grief here. I know my Smooch and Snobear have greeted
Bailey. You will see him, again!!

Please stay with us-we all support one another!!

I will add Bailey to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-18.html#post1828825


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Bailey. It's so hard to watch them declining. It is so hard!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Bailey.


----------



## Bailey (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for the kind words. The empty hole is killing me. I had to spend the day traveling today and really struggled to keep it together. I know time helps, but mt hert is just broken...I just cannot see forward without him in my life. I know that you've all gone through this, so thanks for the understanding. There really is no love like Golden love, and for me, no love like Bailey love. Thank you all so very much.

Bailey has been my life for so very long; I packed his toys, bed, bowls, leash, etc last night and will save them for the day that I am able to welcome another Golden as a new member of our family. It'll mean so much that part of Bailey will continue on.

I'll add more about Bailey when to this thread when I'm ready, but right now it's just me and him (in my heart now). Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

One day at the time, some days one minute at the time. First weeks are very painful. We do understand. It was 5 weeks to the day after I lost my Buddy that I wrote my first post in my Buddy's thread. These five weeks I was heartbroken and numb with grief. Later on reading so many books, anything I could find in a library, I wrote down some paragraphs that helped me to understand what is happening with me and my world.
I learn that *"this numbness serves a valuable purpose: it gives your emotions time to catch up with what your mind has told you. This feeling helps create insulation from the reality of the death until you are more able to tolerate what you don't want to believe." *
It later says:
*The capacity to love requires the necessity to grieve when someone loved dies.* You cannot heal unless you openly express your grief. Denying your grief will only make it become more confusing and overwhelming. Embrace your grief and heal. Reconciling your grief will not happen quickly. Remember, *grief is a process*, not an event, be patient and tolerant with yourself. *Never forget that the death of someone loved changes your life forever. It's not that you won't be happy again. It's simply that you will never be exactly the same as you were before the death.*


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Bailey. You are in our prayers. Run fast and play hard dear Bailey. You are dearly loved and missed.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to read your post. Bailey was a beautiful golden and I understand how difficult it is for you. I hope happy memories will help you get through the rough times.


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss - what a lucky dog Bailey was, to have known your love.
I have just lost both my girls, May and Alice, within 17 days. Alice also had a degenerative nerve condition, complicated by late onset epilepsy, so I do understand the awful pain and worry of what you have been through.
I hope acceptance and calmness come quickly for you and your family. 
Thinking of you,
Lyn


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bailey, he was such a beautiufl boy. I can tell from your words he was truly loved and will be greatly missed by you and your family.

I hope time will ease you pain.

Godspeed sweet Bailey.


----------



## Bailey (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, it's been two weeks. Thank you to everyone for your kind words. I've been traveling for work most of the time since I lost Bailey which makes coming home even harder. I leave again this week and am anxious to get out of here. I know this gets easier with time, but so far I think it's hurting worse. I've been following the posts and reading other stories of loss, too. It's been very comforting. Again just wanted to say thanks.

And Big B...I miss you with all of my heart, baby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bailey said:


> Well, it's been two weeks. Thank you to everyone for your kind words. I've been traveling for work most of the time since I lost Bailey which makes coming home even harder. I leave again this week and am anxious to get out of here. I know this gets easier with time, but so far I think it's hurting worse. I've been following the posts and reading other stories of loss, too. It's been very comforting. Again just wanted to say thanks.
> 
> And Big B...I miss you with all of my heart, baby.


My husband used to come back home from his work at odd hours, I would go to pick him up. Before I leave the house I would tell Buddy, dad is coming home and he would wait for us. When we come back I would open a door and let him go out. He was so happy... To this day when we come back, I have tears in my eyes, we do not talk about that but at that moment I know we both think about him and how much we miss him.
You will have good days and bad days too. But remember how much you loved him, all that cant just go away in a short time. One step at the time, it will get better.


----------

